# OBDEleven - how to change ESC button to go to ESC Off



## shepty (May 31, 2019)

Hey guys. I`ve seen some threads that on mk7 golf and etc you can change the button / navigation instead of it going to ASR off / ESC Sport, to have it go to ESC Off. Can`t find anything like that in OBD Eleven. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shepty said:


> Hey guys. I`ve seen some threads that on mk7 golf and etc you can change the button / navigation instead of it going to ASR off / ESC Sport, to have it go to ESC Off. Can`t find anything like that in OBD Eleven. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Just google "obdeleven esc off" - it's a very common one and there are instructions all over for it. It's in the long coding for the brake control unit.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok messed with it and not sure how on the Atlas. It's not the same change under byte 29 as my Golf.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shepty (May 31, 2019)

Managed to find the option. It`s still in Byte 29 for the Atlas, but you just have to uncheck bit2 I Believe, and now I have the option to turn off ESC completely. Thanks


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shepty said:


> Managed to find the option. It`s still in Byte 29 for the Atlas, but you just have to uncheck bit2 I Believe, and now I have the option to turn off ESC completely. Thanks


Can you please post a screenshot of your byte 29 screen. Thanks. Here's mine.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shepty (May 31, 2019)

If you uncheck bit 1 and save, when you go into the car settings on the main display, you will be able to select ESC off....hope that helps


----------

